
Amazon warehouse in Poland continues to operate despite case of Covid-19 - nathell
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.pl&sl=pl&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://dzienniklodzki.pl/koronawirus-w-amazonie-kolo-lodzi-amazon-w-pawlikowicach-dziala-choc-jeden-z-pracownikow-jest-zarazony-koronawirusem/ar/c1-14875831&usg=ALkJrhj_Y-n_9IGyHjMcQUw93CsHrkKvIw
======
bpodgursky
Look, you've got two choices:

\- Keep the warehouses running after cases pop up, as cleanly as possible,
with precautious

\- Shut down the delivery pipeline and make people go to the supermarket

It's really not complicated. Do you really expect Safeway / Aldi/ Wal-Mart to
permanently shut down if a single customer came through with Covid-19? No,
that's insane, and would lead to widespread chaos and shortages.

Treat fulfillment centers the same way. It's better than the alternative.

------
orloffm
They will get closed soon probably. The quarantine has only been introduced
today, and before that the life was as usual except for malls/gyms being
closed and people working from homes. But everyone expected food and package
delivery to work as usual. Now it's kinda another level, plus Polish
government uses all opportunities it has to discriminate against global/EU
companies in favour of small local businesses, so they will use this one for
sure.

~~~
wieza_cisnien
Quite the opposite. It takes one call from US embassy for the government to
change course on anything. And giving workers no representation is part of the
system: it is illegal for them to strike because of it so they do "cough on
your manager" protest instead.

------
thulecitizen
'Yeah, who cares about the health of those backward Eastern Europeans!'

\- the collective unconscious of Europe

A bulgarian friend told me many in Eastern europe say they feel like second
class European citizens. That they are 'under' Western European countries like
France, UK, Germany, the Netherlands, etc. and also the Nordics.

I see this pattern also in how the propertied + rentier [1] upper classes in
the US (like Trump or anyone who wants to reopen the economy in the middle of
a pandemic [2]), who don't care about the Precariat caring classes who
subsidize their lifestyles in the first place. This sacrifice is now even
coming close to being asked to pay with their lives.

[1] [https://www.resilience.org/stories/2017-08-03/book-day-
corru...](https://www.resilience.org/stories/2017-08-03/book-day-corruption-
capitalism-guy-standing/)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/davidsirota/status/1242110271490912256](https://twitter.com/davidsirota/status/1242110271490912256)

~~~
saiya-jin
Well Swiss have this enshrined even in laws, ie you can't ever buy a gun if
you are from: Albania, Algeria, Sri Lanka, Kosovo, Macedonia, Bosnia and
Herzegovina, Serbia and Turkey. Literally this list of countries is in the
laws.

If you are from 'eastern EU', you have much, much harder time getting a
work/residence permit - immigration laws treat you differently and harsher
compared to 'western EU'. And if you are specifically from Romania or
Bulgaria, it gets even harder.

But this ain't about European mentality but Amazon's - I guess law is not so
enforced there, or could be bent easier than say Germany. There are usually
simple reasons for such a behavior, and somewhere in the equation sooner or
later its about money.

~~~
thulecitizen
> Well Swiss have this enshrined even in laws, ie you can't ever buy a gun if
> you are from: Albania, Algeria, Sri Lanka, Kosovo, Macedonia, Bosnia and
> Herzegovina, Serbia and Turkey. Literally this list of countries is in the
> laws.

Wow, using such a list is pretty serious systemic discrimination in my eyes.

100% agree it's about money. I'd also add that it's about the money system
itself, and the hoarding of 'Intellectual Property' (monopoly granted on
technologies, creating artificial scarcity) by Western EU economies (together
with the US) leading to a lack of full technology transfers, and limiting
access to our rich shared inheritance. This method becomes a way for Western
corproations to commodotize ideas and systems, and monopolize, leading to the
slow technocratic takeover of the world that is currently going on:

"How did the rich countries really become rich? In this provocative study, Ha-
Joon Chang examines the great pressure on developing countries from the
developed world to adopt certain 'good policies' and 'good institutions', seen
today as necessary for economic development. Adopting a historical approach,
Dr Chang finds that the economic evolution of now-developed countries differed
dramatically from the procedures that they now recommend to poorer nations.
His conclusions are compelling and disturbing: that developed countries are
attempting to 'kick away the ladder' with which they have climbed to the top,
thereby preventing developing counties from adopting policies and institutions
that they themselves have used" [1]

Instead we'll need to focus on creating a rich P2P commons of distributed
tech. Protocol Cooperativism, mutual credit accounting using asset backed
currencies - built using frameworks and systems like Ceptr and Holochain.

[1] [https://anthempress.com/kicking-away-the-ladder-
pb](https://anthempress.com/kicking-away-the-ladder-pb)

